# Abaco Charter Reference



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I am thinking about chartering a sailboat this spring in the Abacos. I am wondering if anyone could share thier previous chartering experience(s) with me. 

I have chartered a time or two before and looking back wish that I could have gotten some feed back before making the decisions that I had made.

Any help?? I would like to know the good, the bad, the ugly truth...


----------

